# First impressions: Taurus PT-745



## propellerhead

6+1 rounds of .45 ACP in a small package... $320 after tax.

  

I was going to get the Bersa .380 for concealed carry but this one is about the same size, if not smaller. I figured 6+1 rounds of .45ACP will beat 7+1 rounds of .380. It shoots really well too. It doesn't try to kick out of your hand like the Keltec P3AT. Believe it or not, this Taurus PT-745 has less muzzle flip than the Bersa 380. It's actually a small concealed carry pistol that can be a range plinker. My first 20 or so rounds formed a vertical line on the target about a foot long. I didn't have the sights figured out yet. It was easy to stack the two dots on the forward and rear sights but I wasn't sure of the vertical alignment yet. Once I got the feel for it, I was putting 6 rounds in 3-4 inch groups with ease.

I'm still pondering the manual safety on this pistol. It seems easy to get used flipping the safety with my thumb when I draw it or when I bring it up to aim. I just have to do it a few times at night for a week and/or at the range to get the motion memorized. This is why I like the XD. It has safety features that do not require additional action. Still, I like my new gun.

The PT-745 holds 6+1 in a single stack magazine. The PT-145 holds 10+1 in a double stack. The slides are the same size while the 745's frame is narrower. I went back and forth for a long time trying to decide between the two. From what I've read, the magazine capacity is the only difference other than the width of the frame. In the end, I chose the 745 because I plan to carry it. The narrower frame and slightly lighter overall weight made the difference. There is no grip safety or trigger safety. Just a manual safety. I believe it has a firing pin block. It has a chambered round indicator located on the side by the ejection port. It has a long trigger pull compared to my two XDs but for a self defense pistol, I don't see that being an issue. I'm sure I'll be pulling the trigger till it fires. If the round doesn't fire, pull the trigger again for another chance at firing the same round. If that doesn't work, manually cycle the slide to eject the bad round and load a new one.


----------



## Shipwreck

Enjoy the new gun 

I have a hard time w/ that style of sight too. I shot a Sig recently and I kinda prefer the 3 dot setup.

Butm nice gun. Glad you like it and had no issues w/ it


----------



## Baldy

Good report there Propellerhead. Looks like a winner to me.


----------



## Wandering Man

Nice report. Nice gun. Enjoy.

WM


----------



## Orion6

Sounds a nice gun but that two dot set-up looks weird when you see it for the first time...


----------



## Maximo

Hey propellerhead, congrats on the new gun, glad you found something you can carry and be happy with. I bet that gun works the same as my pt-111 and you only need to use the manual safety if you want to. Other than the day I bought it I don't know if I have ever even engaged the safty on my Taurus.:smt071


----------



## propellerhead

So you carried the PT-111 with the safety off? Kinda like a Glock without the trigger safety?


----------



## Maximo

propellerhead said:


> So you carried the PT-111 with the safety off? Kinda like a Glock without the trigger safety?


I don't carry any gun with the safey on.


----------



## Shipwreck

Maximo said:


> I don't carry any gun with the safey on.


I only do it w/ my USPc - I don't typically carry it, but I keep it cocked and locked all the time.


----------



## Maximo

Shipwreck said:


> I only do it w/ my USPc - I don't typically carry it, but I keep it cocked and locked all the time.


I quess I should qualify that with "if I carry a 1911 It is cocked and locked" but with a TDA or DAO gun I carry safety off.


----------



## propellerhead

This one is a SA/DA with no trigger or grip safety. I carry it with a Belly Band or a soft Uncle Mike's IWB holster so the trigger isn't fully protected like a hard leather or Kydex holster. When the gun is cocked with a round in the chamber, it seems easy to snag the trigger for an accidental discharge. Till I'm more comfortable with it, I'll carry it with the single external safety on and just practice disengaging it as I draw.


----------



## Buckeye

Nice gun, I looked at it too when I decided on my 145, both are great guns, just depends on what you're looking for. Enjoy!


----------



## propellerhead

I don't know if it's common knowledge yet but I read and confirmed that if you pull the trigger back even just a little then engage the manual safety, you can still fire the gun. This appears to be true for the Millenium series. I don't see it as a big deal because my finger isn't on the trigger when I'm safing the gun. Just make sure your finger is indexed when engaging the safety. It should be anyway since you aren't actively shooting if you're safing the gun.

I read this on a message board and it is true. I just thought I'd post it here just so it gets more coverage.


----------



## Steve H

propellerhead said:


> 6+1 rounds of .45 ACP in a small package... $320 after tax.
> 
> [I was going to get the Bersa .380 for concealed carry but this one is about the same size, if not smaller.


Hello! I have both the 745 and the Bersa. I usually carry the 745 in a High Noon Split Decision holster. The Taurus is noticibly wider and heavier albeit slight shorter than the Bersa. Enjoy the Taurus, mine has been a great little gun...but now go out and get the Bersa (you won't be sorry)

Shoot safe!


----------



## ta485

I have had mine for a month now. Have 250 rounds through it trouble free. Put a set of Williams Fire sights on it. Wow you can really see them in the sunlight. This pistol is very very accurate and feeds everthing very well. I'm very happy with mine. I always carry it with the safety on. Just takes a milla-second to snap it off.


----------



## berettatoter

Your right about the calibers. Six rounds of .45 ACP does beat seven rounds of .380 ACP any day of the week. Hope your pistol runs good for you!


----------

